# Do the new Maxi Cosi Prezi car seats fit Bumbleride Indie Twin stroller?



## katrus78

So, the gorgeous new Maxi Cosi Prezi car seats are coming out this summer! I am pretty set on the Bumbleride Indie Twin stroller below, and normally, it would take two Maxi Cosi Mico car seats. Does anyone know if it will also take the new Prezi car seats (two at the same time)?

Thank you!

Bumbleride Indie Twin:

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/ebcda482.jpg

New Maxi Cosi Prezi car seat:

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/51710eed.jpg https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/ddc16610.jpg


----------



## Mom2bchef

Hi, I had similar question about Prezi, so I contacted their customer service, and this is what they wrote :

"The Prezi is set to be compatible with the same strollers that the Mico car seat is compatible with. Which would include the Quinny Moodd, Buzz, Zapp Xtra, Senzz, and the Maxi-Cosi Foray LX."

Hope it helps!


----------



## katrus78

Oh, wow, thank you very much!


----------



## Mom2bchef

You're welcome! I really like Prezi as well, but can't decide on the color. Which one are you buying?


----------



## katrus78

Haha, I don't know either! They do not really match the Bumbleride stroller colors... I like the pink stroller OR the two pink car seats, not everything pink, that would be too sugary and annoying for me, probably. I really like the green and the natural, but afraid the natural would get dirty quickly. I'd like to resell them after I am done with them...


----------



## Mom2bchef

I agree about the natural color, I think it wouldn't be practical. I like green, red and blue ( we're not finding out sex of the baby) , more red, but I am afraid it will be too "loud" . What do you think?


----------



## katrus78

The blue you mean the purplish one? 

I think the red would be great for a boy (I am sure some will disagree). But if I were having a boy, I'd get the red one. Black is out of the question for me. I kinda like bright colors for babies and kids. I like the purplish one (on the bottom of my first post), but I can also see that two purple ones may start to annoy me after a while. 

Do you consider buying two of different colors? What if you are having one of each? How far along are you now?


----------



## Mom2bchef

Oops, haha! I didn't realize this thread was supposed to be for twins only! Sorry about the confusion. I am expecting one only. But as far as colors- I am pretty sure it's not purple, but blue. If you look on their website it' s a very pretty color. I love red, but hesitating if that might get annoying after a while. I don't want the black either... Not as thrilled about green, so keeping it as a back up color.


----------



## katrus78

No, it's fine lol :) Ok, I looked at their website, and I guess what I call the purple, they call a reliant blue :) I wishthey had a more blueish blue, cause to me it looks purplish, or violet, or something like that. Black may not be that bad actually with like a silver or red stroller, would be pretty stylish. I think I will have to wait until they have some in stores so I could see it with my own eyes before I buy! And btw, it was supposed to come out already but I don't see it in any stores in Chicago yet :(


----------



## Mom2bchef

I actually contacted the company about the release date as well, they said it should be out in the mid August. Amazon says it will ship anywhere between 1 to 3 months. So I am thinking whether I should pre-order now, just in case if they run out. I was thinking about black too, but the main reason is - it gets really hot when in the car or out in the sun. Also can't decide which stroller to get to go with it. Debating between Uppababy Vista, Quinny Senzz and Bugaboo Bee....


----------



## katrus78

You are so proactive :) well, I also saw it on Amazon but decided to not preorder until I see them with my own eyes. And all those strollers you mentions are all so stylish and high-tech looking, love them! Wish they made some of them for twins! 
I am not due til December so still will have time to preorder.


----------



## Mom2bchef

Aww, thank you! I love to do a research on anything I buy :) Have you seen Bugaboo Donkey ? Check it out in YouTube - I think it's suitable for twins as well.


----------



## katrus78

Yep, I checked out the bugaboo donkey as well, in one of the stores, but the seats there are much smaller than in the bumbleride (I mean the regular seats, not the carry cots ). Plus, it is super expensive! Looks great though :)


----------

